
Ask HN: How relevant is GWT in the tech industry? - isuckatcoding
I realize that GWT is not the &quot;hippest&quot; tool out there. Most people seem to be using React&#x2F;Angular&#x2F;Something-awesome-js. However, I find the concept of GWT definitely appealing (especially having an Android background).<p>Is there any reason why I wouldn&#x27;t want to invest in this technology (especially as a junior developer looking to become more employable)?
======
brudgers
My random advice from the internet: If it makes sense, just build something
with it. Over the long run, what matters more is learning to execute and get
the job done rather than the ins and outs of any particular tool.

React is hot for two reasons. It is the new hotness. It addresses a particular
set of issues that arise in a particular set of circumstances. Some projects
are using React because new and shiny is often fun. Other projects are using
it because it is the right tool for a particular job.

Early on, the thing that matters is gaining experience that can be used to
make informed judgments in the years to come. Knowing what GWT can and can't
do goes toward that. Knowing it's bounds will help determine when React is a
better choice.

But coming back, the real choice is "what do I build?" not "How should I build
something?" when there's no clear idea about what sort of thing that something
is. "A React app" isn't a meaningful description, it could be a toaster or an
insurance form.

Good luck.

------
pmontra
This? [http://www.gwtproject.org/](http://www.gwtproject.org/)

It's from 2006. I knew about it but I've never seen anybody using it.

